# Neoprene pipe



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

M reading about supports for all kinds of pipe & went over neoprene. Jman couldn't explain what it is or where it would be used. Can anyone bring me up to speed please?


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

You might find it in some chemical or food process piping. It is heat resistand, and holds up well to most chemicals used as sterilizers. But generally it is tubing and not piping. 

Neoprene is a synthetic rubber, more resistant to chemicals and ultraviolet than natural rubbers, and more flexible over a wider range of temperature. which is why it is used for boots on roof penetrations. 

I used a clear version, "Norprene", once as site lines to show the levels in 35% solution Sodium Hypochlorite, tanks.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I always thought neoprene was porous being they make wet suits out of it.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

dclarke said:


> I always thought neoprene was porous being they make wet suits out of it.


That is actually a foam version, similar to foam rubber. But neoprene can be made with varying stiffnesses. Most boots for roof penetrations are neoprene.

Small petty people have small petty Gods.


----------

